

How to be memorable at any conference or event - krav
http://www.succesure.com/2009/how-to-become-memorable-at-any-conference-or-event/#more-291
In the last few months, I've been to Angelconf, Demo Day, Codecon, and now off to Adtech.  I liked this post because I used to just go to conferences and "see what happened."  But, when I go with an idea of what I want to get out of it (whether it's meeting a particular person, etc.), the results are far more powerful.
======
krav
In the last few months, I've been to Angelconf, Demo Day, Codecon, and now off
to Adtech. I liked this post because I used to just go to conferences and "see
what happened." But, when I go with an idea of what I want to get out of it
(whether it's meeting a particular person, etc.), the results are far more
powerful.

